# Samsung HLS-5679W 56" LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello - I've been a long time lurker, and just recently became a member of DBSTalk.com...

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone has purchased a "Samsung HLS-5679W 56" LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV".

I recently ordered one off of Amazon... mostly due to the great price, and overall positive reviews.

I was just curious if any of you have a Sumsung LED (or something similar), and if so what do you think of it?

I previously had a Sony 52" Wega (It sadly passed away last Saturday after an unfortunate accident), I was generally pleased with it (not in love, but pleased).

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on the Samsung!

Sincerely, 

Cols Dave (aka Dave from Columbus)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Cols Dave said:


> Hello - I've been a long time lurker, and just recently became a member of DBSTalk.com...
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I was wondering if anyone has purchased a "Samsung HLS-5679W 56" LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV".
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

My cousin actually got the same deal you got on Amazon about a month ago. I have not checked it out that much but from what I have seen of it the TV is very nice. But check out the link below. It is from AVSForum.com and it is all about your TV. It should help out.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=709624


----------



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

Much thanks, I'll check it out. I am very much part of the "instant gratification" crowd, so the wait is killing me.

... not as much as say, waiting on the HD roll-out from D*. When I think of that, it seems as if all time has stopped.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I am waiting to see if Mitsubishi starts production on the new laser DLP line.......


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have not purchased this TV. However, I purchased a DVD recorder last September. It had problems for the most part, but it finally quit recording anything last month. It took 16 calls just to get a shipping label so that I could send it in to be repaired. During those 16 calls, I had two people hang up on me, one transfer me to a small convenience store in Texas, one transfer to a fax line, one transfer to a so-called executive customer relations number after that department had gone for the day (I waited on hold for over an hour), three people give me different answers about who could do different things, and a variety of other issues. I will never purchase another Samsung item again.


----------



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

Well it's Monday Morning, and I am patiently awaiting the arrival of my set...
I just called FedEx, and they did confirm that it will be delivered today by 3pm...
The CSR advised me however that someone pulled the package aside to note that the top of the box was "crushed" and that I needed to carefully inspect the "internal contents" to ensure those were not damaged as well...

I hope the TV Gods are smiling down on me today, and that my new toy is in pristine condition, as I was really looking forward to spending my day calibrating and rewiring my home theater (for real, it's like meditation for me).

I send a post once it's all set up.

Dave

PS - Thanks Mike for the link to AVSForum. It's well helpful, and chock-full of useful stuff... and it helps to remind me that no matter how smart I think I am, there will always be people with far more knowledge than I.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the set that your talking about and I also have the 60" Sony and both we're professionally Calibrated along with my Panny 42' Plasma and I hate to tell you this but the Samsung is not that great of a picture. Both my Sony and My Plasma have way better pictures the blacks are not deep it's just not what I thought it would be. I'm sorry but if you would have posted before you bought it I would have said go another way. Find something wrong with the shipping and don't except it and go to a Best Buy find what you like then go to WWW.TV PREDICTION'S.COM and look for Swami Sez he has great deals through his websites


----------



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

I did tons of online research before I purchased the unit (from Amazon)...
The customer reviews have been mixed... some love the unit, others hate it.

_Naturally, it seemed that before I purchased it, I saw mostly positive reviews... now that its on its way, I have been reading more and more bad._

It seems that more high-end users were not impressed, but their expectations may have been a bit higher than mine.

I'm taking a wait and see attitude. I do OK with calibration... and have got a friend who does that for a living (so I can get something professional on the cheap).

For the price, I had to take a chance.

I'll post my impression of the unit (good or bad).

Dave


----------



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

EAGLES20 said:


> ... then go to WWW.TV PREDICTION'S.COM and look fo...UOTE]
> PS - I found this TV through his site.


----------



## Cols Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

Impressions of the HLS-5679W 56"

Out of the box the picture quality was atrocious:
- Colors all out of whack
- Rain-bowing left and right
- Jagged edges
- Contrast and Brightness set way to high

After a few hours of calibration *the picture is fantastic*. _I used Eliabs' (from AVSForum) suggested starter settings, and adjusted from there._
Both Standard and High definition pictures not only improved from the factory settings, but are both *superior to my old Sony 52" HD*. The HD, _on both Mpeg2 and Mpeg4_ are fantastic (M4 is still way better, is virtually the same as OTA)

_I, for a long time, had been regretting my switch from TW Cable to D*. I had only been holding on to D* because of the coming HD roll-out... but really hated the way SD looked... and had actually told people to hold off getting D* until the new HD channels were out (that's how bad it looked)._
_I live in Columbus, and the PQ on the three cable companies is great... competition is a great thing... so I was honestly surprised at how poor D* looked._

But now, I think I am seeing the light. *The picture really has improved that much with my new set*.

So, if you couldn't tell, I am quite happy with my new TV.

Is it the very top of the line? No, of course not. For the quality however, I would have expected to pay twice as much... and would recommend to anyone who's budget is in the 2k-4k for a new unit.

Thanks again Mike for pointing me to AVSForum.

Dave


----------

